

What is Happening in Brazil - eberfreitas
http://whatsinbrazil.tumblr.com/

======
eberfreitas
More info here: [http://whatsinbrazil.tumblr.com/post/52916097951/its-not-
abo...](http://whatsinbrazil.tumblr.com/post/52916097951/its-not-about-the-
bus-prices)

------
hedonist
I like how in one of the videos floating around, the police (or militia) fire
off their first tear gas round just as the narrators, and others in his pack,
shout "Sem Violência!"

~~~
eberfreitas
And the police is using tear gas that has expired three years ago...

